# Missy 4 - 5yr old Tortoiseshell Exotic Short Hair



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Missy is a Tortoiseshell Exotic Short hair and is 4 - 5yrs old. She is very lovable and loves a fuss. She gets on with other cats and dogs but is not suitable around small animals. Missy is very sweet and quite petite. She came to us a short while ago because her previous owner said she was bullying the other cats but there has been no evidence of this while she has been with us. She was also quite thin and had a very scruffy matted coat but she is gaining weight slowly with a regular diet and has been groomed. If you would like to give Missy a home then please message me or email us on [email protected] Thank you.


----------



## esandi (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi there

Can I ask has she gone to a new home as yet?


----------

